# How do we teach our pup NOT to jump on people?



## mlw987m (Jun 5, 2009)

OK, I love our puppy. He's 7 months of pure joy BUT his habit of jumping on people, no matter how much we reinforce not to, he just goes nuts. 
Help is needed, he's HUGE and it is not very pretty when people come over.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Only thing worked with my Sting at that age was to turn my back and totally ignore him. Tucked my hands up under my arms also so he couldn't grab at them. I asked other people to do the same. It took persistence but once he realized that he was only going to get attention when he had all four paws on the ground, he stopped jumping up.


----------

